
I Got Banned from the U.S. When Airport Security Found My Coke Texts - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/9kxmay/i-got-banned-from-the-us-when-airport-security-found-my-coke-texts
======
redhale
> "I don't know what text it was, and when I got back I just deleted
> everything off my phone."

Seems fishy. If I had been wrongly accused, you better believe I'd be taking
screenshots and backing up those screenshots in multiple places.

